# 3 view chest xray



## Sueedwards

What CPT would you use for a 3 view chest xray?  The radiology department normally uses inspiration, expiration and the lateral view for pneumo's and charges only the 2 view, and we would like to know if we can charge a 3 view.  Any suggestions?  Thank you.


----------



## heiditipherwell

You must first know what views were used.  Depending on the views, ( AP, LAT, Oblique, etc. ) will determine which code you may select.  It is not just the number that you need to look at.  
Then you can look at 71020, 71021,71022, 71035 or combining the 71020 with 71035 for the example that you listed.
Hope that helps.


----------



## heiditipherwell

Sorry, I just reread  your email.  You can use the 71020 with the 71035 for the views you listed.


----------



## Sueedwards

thank you i will talk with the radiology tech, and see if this will help her.


----------



## Sueedwards

you can use the 71020 and 71035 codes together?


----------



## Mouf1818

You can bill 71020 & 71035.  I have a memo that states an inspiration view should be billed as 71035 and an expiration view as 71010.  

Amber Blymire, CPC


----------



## Sueedwards

thank you - we do ours as a charge master so i am unfamilar with that end of the billing.  If you have any and all documentation it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

